# grooming day



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i groomed ellie first...you can totally tell the difference with her. i basically used the wahl designer clippers, and then i didnt use any attachments and shaved with the grain of the hair. 
*
ELLIE BEFORE*









*ELLIE AFTER*









*SPRITE BEFORE*









*SPRITE AFTER*










I hope you guys like it! im sure they look waay better than massimo. LOL j/k


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

LOL!!! 








You did a great job!! The are so sweet looking!! They look so much alike...how do you keep them apart?


----------



## CoriMalte (Jun 3, 2005)

They look great! You did a terriffic job, so clean.

And they DO look a lot alike... how do you tell them apart?


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

You did a great job !!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

they look gorgeous


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

They look great!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Aww! They have such sweet faces! Great job!!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

thanks you guys!







its actually way easy cuz i use that wahl designer clippers---and theres this little lever...and i shave with the hair. i went to work today--and cynthia and the girls came during my lunch break and i showed all the groomers. lol. i wanted to "brag" but they were like "awww, they look cute". they didnt even compliment me on the haircut!! LOL


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... cute... they look so tiny.. how much do they weigh?


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

have you ever felt those blankets from Sanrio? i think thats what they feel like. lol. i love it. 

sprite is 6.5lbs and ellie has gained weight (cuz of her mother







) and she weights 10 lbs, but should weight between 8.5 and 9 lbs. so ellie is pretty big.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Jul 19 2005, 12:59 AM
> *have you ever felt those blankets from Sanrio?  i think thats what they feel like.  lol.  i love it.
> 
> sprite is 6.5lbs and ellie has gained weight (cuz of her mother
> ...


[/QUOTE]

All the more to love....


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

They both look very happy with their cuts in the after photos.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Great Job! They look like pups again!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

They look great! Good job!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

i thought it was the same furbaby







great job


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MALITDA_@Aug 4 2005, 11:58 PM
> *i thought it was the same furbaby
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


LOL!! I can NOT tell them apart in pictures (unless one is wearing something distinctive).... Cathy SAYS that they look totally different in person. I guess I'll have to see for myself..... hehehe.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carrie+Aug 5 2005, 09:42 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL!! I can NOT tell them apart in pictures (unless one is wearing something distinctive).... Cathy SAYS that they look totally different in person. I guess I'll have to see for myself..... hehehe.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87394
[/B][/QUOTE]

I also thought it was the same picture. They look great in their summer cut. Good Job


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

thanks! and carries right...they look totally different in person. lol

iloved&m...i love that pic of daezie, maya, and luna in the grass!!! i just got a pic of the dogs done for checks!! lol.


----------

